# "Prepper Hillbillies" show



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Prepper Hillbillies : Destination America

Just stumbled onto this show tonight, aside from the stupid name and some idiotic humor, it's actually not bad.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Sadly Barry passed not to long ago. Loved the 5 guns vids and what they did to a Mosin....lol


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow, he did? That's too bad


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

That's how I got to know the crew. Some good vids!


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Sadly Barry passed not to long ago. Loved the 5 guns vids and what the did to a Mosin....lol


The torture video was pretty amazing and led me to purchase my second Mosin... not that I needed the additional reason; but still.

Barry's final farewell:


----------

